# Trimming fins so they regrow properly



## RudeRubicante (Dec 29, 2016)

I bought a while ago a halfmoon betta fish that was in poor condition knowing it would need a lot of help. Poor guy had fin rot and a fungal condition that was making his white body black round his mouth and gills.

He's cleared up from finrot, and the fungal infection is also gone. He's now also started to get a nice golden colour too.

My concern is his anal fin has been apparently bent permanently from him lying in gravel from his time in the petstore. It's been two months and I can't say I see it straightening out anytime soon.

*What I want to know is if I were to trim his anal fin would it affect his balance due to closeness I'd have to get to his body to cut away the bend - and would it actually regrow properly and not in this odd kinked position.*


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm sure there are people who advocate doing what you are asking, and am equally sure that there are a lot of people who will scream bloody murder. Screaming the loudest doesn't make you any more right or wrong though. I think a razor blade would be the right tool for the job, if you were inclined to do that.

A fishs balance comes from its swim bladder.


----------



## RudeRubicante (Dec 29, 2016)

jaysee said:


> I'm sure there are people who advocate doing what you are asking, and am equally sure that there are a lot of people who will scream bloody murder. Screaming the loudest doesn't make you any more right or wrong though. I think a razor blade would be the right tool for the job, if you were inclined to do that.
> 
> A fishs balance comes from its swim bladder.


Under normal circumstances I would not ever think of trimming his fins, but this is obviously becoming an issue as his anal fin has gone black round the edges.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Just make sure you stay up on water changes. Water changes with conditioner is the best remedy for regrowing fins.


----------



## RudeRubicante (Dec 29, 2016)

jaysee said:


> Just make sure you stay up on water changes. Water changes with conditioner is the best remedy for regrowing fins.



Duly noted.


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

I personally have doubts that the fin will ever grow quite back like it would have originally looked - but perhaps it will. 
I would agree the black needs to be taken care of, though I am more of an advocate of clean water/medication. Either way - I would be curious to hear any post-reports and how it goes or how he does.


----------



## Eininnn (Apr 14, 2017)

Please don't. There is no guarantee that it will grow back properly at all, then youre just torturing your fish for nothing. Does it affect his health or ability to swim? If not why would you do that to him? If you had an issue with a bent fin you shouldnt have bought him,


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't agree that it's torture - too strong a language for a relatively inconsequential thing. Injecting fish with dyes warrants the word torture, not trimming a rayless fin.

It's dangerous when we jump to the most extreme condemnation over ANY "offense". To be completely honest, I don't think that word has any place here - everyone here is here because we like fish and enjoy keeping them (alive), so I think we can find a much more appropriate word for accidentally/unintentionally/inadvertently causing harm to them. Torture is such an ugly word to be used on our fellow members, in my opinion.

Torture - the action or practice of inflicting severe pain on someone as a punishment or to force them to do or say something, or for the pleasure of the person inflicting the pain.

Your opinion and concerns are valid all on their own - they don't need to be dressed up with emotionally charged words like that. You are right there's no guarantee that it will grow back perfectly, or that it will grow back at all. Depends on how much you cut and how clean and straight you make the cuts. I trust that the OP is capable of deciding whether it's worth the risk. And if they find out that it wasn't, they'll know for next time and may even be able to share their experience with someone else thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## RudeRubicante (Dec 29, 2016)

Eininnn said:


> Please don't. There is no guarantee that it will grow back properly at all, then youre just torturing your fish for nothing. Does it affect his health or ability to swim? If not why would you do that to him? If you had an issue with a bent fin you shouldnt have bought him,


I haven't.

Yes, it does affect his ability to swim. It's heavy and he crushes it by lying on the bottom even more because it's heavy and rotten.

I personally don't have an issue with bent fins but to see it affect his mood so dramatically is distressing.


----------



## RudeRubicante (Dec 29, 2016)

Cranly said:


> I personally have doubts that the fin will ever grow quite back like it would have originally looked - but perhaps it will.
> I would agree the black needs to be taken care of, though I am more of an advocate of clean water/medication. Either way - I would be curious to hear any post-reports and how it goes or how he does.


I've decided against it for now.

He's still recovering from other problems from the store, I believe he needs more time before I make drastic decision but it does bother me his fin is so heavy he doesn't like swimming.


----------



## RudeRubicante (Dec 29, 2016)

jaysee said:


> I don't agree that it's torture - too strong a language for a relatively inconsequential thing. Injecting fish with dyes warrants the word torture, not trimming a rayless fin.
> 
> It's dangerous when we jump to the most extreme condemnation over ANY "offense". To be completely honest, I don't think that word has any place here - everyone here is here because we like fish and enjoy keeping them (alive), so I think we can find a much more appropriate word for accidentally/unintentionally/inadvertently causing harm to them. Torture is such an ugly word to be used on our fellow members, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jaysee.

I've decided against it for now. I think despite the great strides I've made in his recovery this one may just require more time. It's just distressing to see him not so keen on swimming.

I'm glad however to state that his colour is now returning full swing.


----------

